# Donkeys, are Not Dogs



## AlpineSummit (Dec 10, 2020)

Jeeez Louise!
This could really be 'fickle little donkey' part 2. Oh this rotten, but somehow still luvable, little witch! 
Yes, nuthin' like a dog! With a dog, you make nice and become friends. The dog likes you forever.......and ever.
Not so with this critter. It has been a week now since she'll let me touch her, she just turns her pretty head & walks away. (Joe Walsh ) Oh sure, she'll stretch that neck waaaay out as far as she can for a bite of banana. If she was a giraffe she'd be 12 ft away! UGH..... man but she's cruel! 2 weeks ago, lovin' every night: snugglin' & snoozin'

She's even stopped blowing her trumpet when I let her out in the morning.
Wow.....
On the other hand the little boy is quite friendly and I sure hope he influences her and not vice versa. She was highly aloof before he arrived and so it's not that. 

You'd think I used a baseball bat on her. Acting same to my wife. No longer trumpeting: neighbor asked me if she's ok; I shrugged.
I think my next tack is going to be no trying to touch. Just sweet talk, maybe a treat from my hand or maybe toss at her feet. Gonna try this for a week giving lovin' only to the boy. Who knows, maybe if I don't try, maybe she'll miss it? 

AARRGGGHHHH...... 
rotten little donkey - but yeah, I still luv the little snot!


----------



## Maryann at MiniV (Dec 10, 2020)

If mini donkeys are like mini horses (I've only had 3 donks over the years).....I've always compared them to CATS. They either stick their noses up in the air, snort, and walk or trot away.... OR....they are all over you demanding attention. Oh, and it tends to be when you are doing a project, ie, fencing, when you DON'T want them near, that they are sticking their noses either in your butt or in your face wanting to know what you're doing! Am I right?

So..... Do the reverse psychology bit..... Go into the pen/paddock and sit down on something, but act like you're ignoring her. As she approaches, turn away initially. If she insists, give her a sneak scritch and then pull back..........It's a "give and take" game. <smile>


----------



## Pitter Patter (Dec 10, 2020)

Maryann at MiniV said:


> If mini donkeys are like mini horses (I've only had 3 donks over the years).....I've always compared them to CATS. They either stick their noses up in the air, snort, and walk or trot away.... OR....they are all over you demanding attention. Oh, and it tends to be when you are doing a project, ie, fencing, when you DON'T want them near, that they are sticking their noses either in your butt or in your face wanting to know what you're doing! Am I right?
> 
> So..... Do the reverse psychology bit..... Go into the pen/paddock and sit down on something, but act like you're ignoring her. As she approaches, turn away initially. If she insists, give her a sneak scritch and then pull back..........It's a "give and take" game. <smile>


LOL!! I totally agree! Ignore her and be aloof. Let her know you see her but stay aloof. I still use the tactic and it seems to work every time (even with teenagers! LOL)


----------



## AlpineSummit (Dec 11, 2020)

Oh she's like Cat alright! Someone else's Cat,,,,,on the Fourth of July when the neighbors are shooting off Fireworks!
Thanks, looks like we're all on the same page here. 

"Operation Aloof" starts at daybreak


----------



## Taz (Dec 11, 2020)

Hahaha!! I agree, play with your boy and be aware of her but completely ignore her. When she decides to come over let her but don't respond for a while until she's much more sure about wanting to be there. Wouldn't want you to be bored or anything.......  , she'll come around.


----------



## AlpineSummit (Dec 13, 2020)

This is hard, ignoring her.
She’s breaking me already........


----------



## Taz (Dec 15, 2020)

They are very good at training us . The two of you will work it out.


----------

